# 2009 Routan just up and died ???



## Parky50 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hello....
Just wondering if anybody else has experienced this and if anybody knows what to check/replace?

I was rolling about 5 MPH to turn left in my subdivision and she just lost all power. It will crank over but will not start. All the fuses look ok and I pulled both battery cables and put them back on trying to reset the PCM. No luck... still just cranks and no start.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Parky


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Parky50 said:


> Hello....
> Just wondering if anybody else has experienced this and if anybody knows what to check/replace?
> 
> I was rolling about 5 MPH to turn left in my subdivision and she just lost all power. It will crank over but will not start. All the fuses look ok and I pulled both battery cables and put them back on trying to reset the PCM. No luck... still just cranks and no start.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> ...


That sucks! Could be anything, fuel pump, fuel pump relay, crank trigger sensor (if applicaple), oil pressure switch. Does the fuel pump "initialize" when you first turn the key to the "ON" position? Have someone turn the key on while your head is near the gas tank to listen. Is the MIL lamp on, scan it with a scan tool, may just have a code

I assume your out of warranty?


----------



## Parky50 (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for the reply...

I did not try listening for the fuel pump yet. I did buy the extended warranty so I had it towed to the local VW dealer and they will be getting to it some time tomorrow... :banghead:


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

Ignition switch Recall ???


----------



## Parky50 (Oct 15, 2010)

redzone98 said:


> Ignition switch Recall ???


Maybe, I will post here when/if they find something.


----------



## Parky50 (Oct 15, 2010)

Dealership call back today and found that the fuel pump fuse had blown.
I'm pretty sure I check them all, but at least it's back up and running again.
They were telling me that they would have had to completely disconnect my
amp/woofer setup to accurately diagnose the problem... :screwy:

I really don't think a small amp/woofer could "overload" the electrical system.


----------



## Parky50 (Oct 15, 2010)

Well Dang !!!

The Fuel Pump Fuse blew again on the way home from the dealership.
Anybody have any guesses as to why the pump fuse would be blowing.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Sounds like bad fuel pump*

Bad fuel pump?.......Short in circuit?.......Massive bass from amp causes flux capacitor to defibrilate the standing waves of the liquid in tank?.......Sorry to make light of a tough situation, but I can't see how an amp could cause a fuse to blow, assuming it was wired correctly, and if not, then the amp shouldn't work, right. Why the fuel pump and not some other fuse. The VW dealer should start with the fuel pump.


----------



## Parky50 (Oct 15, 2010)

VWroutanvanman said:


> Bad fuel pump?.......Short in circuit?.......Massive bass from amp causes flux capacitor to defibrilate the standing waves of the liquid in tank?.......Sorry to make light of a tough situation, but I can't see how an amp could cause a fuse to blow, assuming it was wired correctly, and if not, then the amp shouldn't work, right. Why the fuel pump and not some other fuse. The VW dealer should start with the fuel pump.


LOL.... Yeah I agree and actually appreciate the humor at this point. The amp and sub have their own power running from the battery. I have always wired up my amps like that. I will try to find another dealer and tell them that the fuel delivery system is at fault and see how they handle it.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

Parky50 said:


> Dealership call back today and found that the fuel pump fuse had blown.
> I'm pretty sure I check them all, but at least it's back up and running again.
> They were telling me that they would have had to completely disconnect my
> amp/woofer setup to accurately diagnose the problem... :screwy:
> ...


Typical Dealer Bull **** !


----------



## Parky50 (Oct 15, 2010)

Just got the call from the dealer... it was a faulty fuel pump !!!
Good thing I took all my stereo gear out for them to tell me that !!! :screwy:


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Parky50 said:


> Just got the call from the dealer... it was a faulty fuel pump !!!
> Good thing I took all my stereo gear out for them to tell me that !!! :screwy:


Too much Bass thumpin' the floor boards!:laugh:

Couldn't resist, glad it's fixed.


----------



## Parky50 (Oct 15, 2010)

58kafer said:


> Too much Bass thumpin' the floor boards!:laugh:
> 
> Couldn't resist, glad it's fixed.



No doubt... that's one powerful 10" !!!:facepalm:


----------

